# Need help uninstalling Rbautch's enhancement script



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

So when I try to uninstalling Rbautch's enhancement script I get 


TIVO HACK-bash# sh tweak_uninstall.sh
tweak_uninstall.sh: tweak_uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
TIVO HACK-bash#
TIVO HACK-bash# sh tweak-uninstall.sh
tweak-uninstall.sh: tweak-uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
TIVO HACK-bash#
TIVO HACK-bash# tweak-uninstall.sh
bash: tweak-uninstall.sh: command not found
TIVO HACK-bash#
TIVO HACK-bash# tweak_uninstall.sh
bash: tweak_uninstall.sh: command not found
TIVO HACK-bash#
TIVO HACK-bash#



were am I going wrong?


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

My guess is that you don't have the directory where the tweak_uninstall.sh program is located called out in the PATH statement and you're trying to call the program from the root directory. Try navigating to the directory containing the uninstall script and execute it from there.


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

try:
cd /hacks/
sh tweak-uninstall.sh OR sh tweak_uninstall.sh


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

I have been PMing Gunnyman and here is copy:


So when I try to uninstalling Rbautch's enhancement script I get


TIVO HACK-bash# sh tweak_uninstall.sh
tweak_uninstall.sh: tweak_uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
TIVO HACK-bash#
TIVO HACK-bash# sh tweak-uninstall.sh
tweak-uninstall.sh: tweak-uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
TIVO HACK-bash#
TIVO HACK-bash# tweak-uninstall.sh
bash: tweak-uninstall.sh: command not found
TIVO HACK-bash#
TIVO HACK-bash# tweak_uninstall.sh
bash: tweak_uninstall.sh: command not found
TIVO HACK-bash#


I do not know were it is I have looked and looked but can't find it
TIVO HACK-bash#



were am I going wrong?

go to where tweak_uninstall is located
from bash run dos2unix tweak* then try again.


cd /hack or maybe cd /enhancements?


nope:


TIVO HACK-bash# cd /hack
bash: cd: /hack: No such file or directory
TIVO HACK-bash#
TIVO HACK-bash# cd /var/hack
TIVO HACK-bash#
TIVO HACK-bash# tweak_uninstall.sh
bash: tweak_uninstall.sh: command not found
TIVO HACK-bash#
TIVO HACK-bash# cd /var/hack
TIVO HACK-bash#
TIVO HACK-bash# tweak-uninstall.sh
bash: tweak-uninstall.sh: command not found
TIVO HACK-bash#
TIVO HACK-bash# cd /enhancements
TIVO HACK-bash#
TIVO HACK-bash# tweak-uninstall.sh
bash: tweak-uninstall.sh: command not found
TIVO HACK-bash#
TIVO HACK-bash# cd /enhancements
TIVO HACK-bash#
TIVO HACK-bash# tweak_uninstall.sh
bash: tweak_uninstall.sh: command not found
TIVO HACK-bash#
TIVO HACK-bash#


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

it should be in /hacks/ not /hack/


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

rpdre1 said:


> it should be in /hacks/ not /hack/


that worked thank you


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

A hint for next time:

ls is the equivalent of the DOS dir command - it returns the directory listing of the specified directory, or the current directory if no path is supplied.

So, "ls /" will give you a directory listing of the root directory from anywhere.

Also, pwd will return the full path of the current directory, to let you know where you are at the moment.


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

OK this is why I wanted to try to uninstall than REinstall Rbautch's enhancement script


The connection was reset













The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.








* The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few
moments.

* If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
connection.

* If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.



when I try to upload my backup of my old tivo Season Pass I get this but I tried REinstall Rbautch's enhancement script but that did not help can someone help me?


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

lee espinoza said:


> OK this is why I wanted to try to uninstall than REinstall Rbautch's enhancement script
> 
> The connection was reset
> 
> ...


 there is the ERROR
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_backup_upload_perform '' ''
can't read "file": no such variable
while executing
"if {$file == ""} {
puts $chan "The name of the backup file was not supplied"
} else {
set full_source "$source_dir/uploads/$file"
if {[f..."
(procedure "::action_backup_upload_perform" line 8)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------

